# Chain rakers and how to set them.



## woodtickgreg

Chainsaw chain sharpening and rakers and how to set them has come up here before. The rakers control how deep a cut each tooth can take and having them properly set is important. As you sharpen chains the teeth get smaller and shorter in height as well, then they take less of a cut, then the rakers will need to be set. I had a bunch of chains to sharpen for a friend so I figured I would touch base on the raker thing with some pics and a little how to. Often times I here people say I just had my chain sharpened and it won't cut, what am I doing wrong? Did the saw shop screw up my chain? Did they do a poor job sharpening it? Most of the time the answer is no, the rakers just where not set. A lot of shops won't touch them unless you ask them to, some will charge a little extra since it's like sharpening the chain twice. If you take off to much material the chain will be very aggressive, the saw could stall the chain because it then is taking to deep a cut, it can also become prone to kick back as well. I personally like my rakers set for a deep cut, but my saws have the power to handle that, and I am seasoned and proficient with a chainsaw. Some of the old timer wood assassins like their rakers set for aggressive cuts, but they know how to use them that way, this is not for the casual user or wood cutter. That is for pro's. So here we go.........

This chain is ready to be sharpened and have the rakers set, it's a common 3/8 pitch chain. The important thing to note about this pic is you can see how the cutting teeth angle down slightly. After repeated sharpenings the teeth will become shorter and not as tall, the height of the cutter will actually become lower than the raker which is right in front of the cutter and it will not cut anymore.




So how do you know how much material to remove from the raker? An easy and inexpensive tool to use is this oregon raker depth gauge. They are made for different size chains and set to remove material accordingly. Any quality saw shop that sells files and chainsaw parts should carry these, or can get them.




You can see here that it is marked .025" depth of cut.




This is a side view and shows the .025" step down.




Another view, the raker will fit in between the slot at the stepped end.




After you sharpen the chain you lay the gauge across the sharpened teeth with the raker in the slot. If the raker protrudes above the gauge then you will need to take a little material off the raker. A couple of strokes with a flat chain file will do the trick. I just use my chain grinder because I have one.
Here you can see the raker just sticking up past the top of the step down on the gauge.




A sharpened chain and an untouched raker as it comes when brand new.




This is how you lay the gauge across the teeth to check the raker.




And here you can see the top of the raker is now a little flatter after removing some material. It usually doesn't take much, more is not better in this case, just enough to get it to cut again. That's why I recommend the gauge to start with and learn how to do it yourself.



And now you can't see the raker sticking up anymore, it is flush with the top of the gauge.


And that's how you set your rakers to keep your chains cutting properly and safely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2 | Great Post 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Mike Jones

Good article and good pics!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daugher12

Thanks a lot for that. That is very useful information. I have a few chains that I think the raker is the problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hobbit-hut

daugher12 said:


> Thanks a lot for that. That is very useful information. I have a few chains that I think the raker is the problem.


me too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777

You use the same wheel that you are using to sharpen with?
Doesn't that affect the wheel over a period of time....and have you ever had an 'oops' and ground the raker down way too far?


Have you had any experience with the newer Stihl Picco type chain....have been thinking about getting one to try on my top handle, in the tree saw.




Scott (I'm a Dremel sharpening guy...12v style) B


----------



## SDB777

Saw shops often do not take the time required to sharpen a chain properly.....but the problem is typically tempering the chisels. When you get a chain back that has blue chisels, you got some fun times in the future.



Scott (boot-n-pants-n-boots-n-pants) B


----------



## woodtickgreg

SDB777 said:


> You use the same wheel that you are using to sharpen with?
> Doesn't that affect the wheel over a period of time....and have you ever had an 'oops' and ground the raker down way too far?
> 
> 
> Have you had any experience with the newer Stihl Picco type chain....have been thinking about getting one to try on my top handle, in the tree saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (I'm a Dremel sharpening guy...12v style) B


Lets see if I can answer all these.
Yes I use the same wheel and have for many years, I do dress it to keep it clean and rounded profile.
I don't think it effects the wheel, it's very light cuts. 
Yes I have ground the rakers to far, but that was when I first started grinding chains, and I didn't have this cool little gauge then. Now I rarely use the gauge, but I have done thousands of chains.
Nope, no experience with the new stihl picco chain.


----------



## Kevin

I have grinder envy. Mine is a cheap HF that I have tolerated for years and every time I use it I swear I'm going to get an Oregon. 

Great tutorial Greg -thanks for posting it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hobbit-hut

Someone is sporting a new avatar, very cool:cool2:

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

hobbit-hut said:


> Someone is sporting a new avatar, very cool:cool2:


It's been a couple of years since I changed it, it was time I guess, ya'll have seen enough of my ugly mug. I think it matches the name better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

It isn't sized properly though Greg. Want me to fix it where the whole logo is visible?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ha Ha, I didn't even notice that, it's cut off at the bottom. Yes please, fix me. LOL


----------



## Graybeard

Great tutorial - chainsaw companies should hire you as a media consultant!

Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kpantherpro

Graybeard said:


> Great tutorial - chainsaw companies should hire you as a media consultant!
> 
> Graybeard


Yes but then he wouldn't have as much time to mill...lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

